# Yema Resurrected Or Selling Off Old Stock ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Came across a couple of posts on WUS - this week - announcing that 'Yema was now available in the USA'.

This is the most recent - by Ernie Romers (owner of WUS): http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/introducing-yema-watch-company-france-443319.html



> Introducing the Yema Watch Company of France
> 
> The Yema watch company, or â€œYEMA Maison HorlogÃ¨re FranÃ§aiseâ€ was founded in Besancon, France, in 1948. An early major achievement was the 1953 offering of wristwatches made water resistant to depths greater than 200 meters. Their willing? Think, create, assemble and make high quality models. Avant-gardist since its origins, Yema Maison HorlogÃ¨re 1948 (Yema French watchmaking company 1948) bases its reputation by offering reliable, audacious and high quality watches, illustrating the brand philosophy: giving the best! The creation of the shock-proof watch is the first innovation out of so many as the bezel locker.


But I thought the anouncement was a little strange, bearing in mind that Yema were wound up in January 2009 !

Quite a few sad references to this on the French watch forums, particularly 'Forumamontres':

http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/forum-general-de-discussions-horlogeres-f1/les-adieux-de-louis-eric-beckensteiner-president-de-yema-t50164.htm

Indeed, the president of Yema, Louis Eric Beckensteiner even sold off his personal collection of 'historic' Yema watches .

I was fortuntate to pick up his 1989 Yema Flygraf (from the Yema factory museum collection) on eBay in December 2009:










So can anybody shed any light on Yema's apparent re-emergence in the USA ? :lookaround:

Or is this just some distributor selling off the remaining unsold stock of Yemas ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would guess its a bit of both, someone in the US has bought the name and stock I would imagine....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> .... someone in the US has bought the name and stock I would imagine....


Would appear so, Jason.  See: http://www.yemausa.com/ (This page requires Flash Player version 10.1.52 or higher).

'About' page includes the old historical marketing bull**** :bull*******: but conveniently omits several salient points. :thumbsdown:

.... and: http://www.yemausa.com/page/Service



> "Our US headquarters in Southern California maintains an in-house inventory and parts center ...."


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think at least one Yank has smelled a rat already: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-usa-yema-usa-puri-time-445929.html :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, before I got to the bottom of the page, I found the address for both in Los Angeles is 631 S. Olive, Ste 422 ... same phone number 213.623.8121 ... web site for Yemausa.com looks better though, much better.

Whois info (domain registration) for YEMAUSA.COM is pretty different, though:



> Domain Name : YEMAUSA.COM
> 
> Created On : 2010-05-05
> 
> ...


I have to agree with the WUSers, Puri-time is showing strain, not in small ways but to several posting customers. I had a fulfillment problem getting a watch using one of their many promo codes that Mark Kim later[1] told me wasn't supposed to work (but I got the watch without the freebie watch, still a good deal, 2 weeks later -- wearing it right now, actually). I bought hoping to get a great deal and be an advocate for Orient. I am delighted with the watch, but ... have to be critical of Puri-time. Great deals when you use their promo codes, but potential problems with after-sale service.

[1] Three weeks later, after a few e-mails and 2 phone calls.

Being a bit more realistic, Puri-time may have a whole separate crew to service the Yema side. If sales pick up, Kim can hire more people ... sure it's a roll of the dice, but what's life without a little risk?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Someone on WUS claimed that the firm didn't "close down," just ... aw, whatever.

That Yema USA is Puri-time is interesting. Mark Kim and his cronies have been throwing around some seriously deep cut discount codes. So you can get what's on that site for up to 50% off, most likely, or will in the near future. Any that this crowd finds particularly interesting? (Most of what I saw were trendy, overly busy, not utilitarian enough for me.)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Someone on WUS claimed that the firm didn't "close down," just ... aw, whatever.


Yeh - Right.











> BesanÃ§on, le 13 janvier 2009
> 
> Messieurs,
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Came across a Yema USA advert for the 'Master Elements' on YouTube last night:






Typical nauseating :bull*******: waffling Yank sales patter style commentary. :thumbsdown:

What Mark Kim, the narrator fails to mention is what's inside it.

I'd suspect that it's just a humble Seiko 7T92 quartz movement.

Oh, and that these watches were previouly made for Yema in China !

But what really put me off is that wart on his left thumb. :yucky:

He ought to get that cleaned up before making any more videos ! :doctor:

A manicure wouldn't go amiss either.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I think at least one Yank has smelled a rat already: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-usa-yema-usa-puri-time-445929.html :thumbsdown:


And a few more did, after that, too ! :thumbsdown: ... one member even got banned for his troubles. :banned:

Surprise, surprise .... turns out that Mark Kim is now a moderator on WUS. Talk about 'conflict of interests'. 

See post #15 of that same thread: http://forums.watchuseek.com/3370357-post15.html


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Is that a watch or a MINE?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Is that a watch or a MINE?


It's MINE apparently. See: http://forums.watchuseek.com/3297304-post7.html



> Here's *mine*












Looks like it might make a useful 'sub' for U-Boat (size-wise, at least). :groan:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it just me, or does that look pretty tasty???


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> is it just me, or does that look pretty tasty???


I thought you didn't like chrono's, Shawn ?  Me ? I think it look's 'kin awful, personally. :yucky:

An unneccesarily large and fussy case with umpteen bezels around a mid-size quartz movement. :thumbsdown:

There is also a Ltd. Edition (60 pieces) version (same case, but stainless) with an ETA 7750 movement:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just you Shaun...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me, or does that look pretty tasty???
> ...


i tend to like them to wear big.....must be compensating for summit


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the pushers/crowns but otherwise it doesnt do much..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seen quite a few bits of old Yema P.O.S. advertising on eBay lately.

Came across this on LeBonCoin.fr tonight - a Yema illuminated shop sign: http://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/159748988.htm?ca=1_s










Just shows you how much the Frogs care about 'their' horological heritage ....

can't even be arsed to clean the bird sh*t off it first, before taking the photo.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


What's that other thing in the box... the batteries used to run this thing???


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And a few more did, after that, too ! :thumbsdown: ... one member even got banned for his troubles. :banned:


Do you recall who that was? A couple of users were really grumping about a lapse in customer service, but one that I know of got it sorted out.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Surprise, surprise .... turns out that Mark Kim is now a moderator on WUS. Talk about 'conflict of interests'.


That's probably Joe or Joey, though I think they share the userid around their Los Angeles office. The posts are rarely signed.

And YES, I've told them privately to turn down the awful elevator music on Mark's videos. He certainly could benefit from a few cue cards, a public speaking class (cure him of "*um*-o-philia"), and a good amateur video editor. I've done better "demo" videos (prop replicas) on my coffee table and a little Thinkpad.



Mechanical Alarm said:


> What's that other thing in the box... the batteries used to run this thing???


A USB key (flash memory) with every video that Mark Kim has made? :huh:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Just shows you how much the Frogs care about 'their' horological heritage ....
> 
> can't even be arsed to clean the bird sh*t off it first, before taking the photo.


:rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One would wonder if "limited edition of 60 pieces" equates to - "that's all the complete ones we could find in the scrap box Boss" :lol:

c'est la vie! and it goes on. Not my cuppa', but it might have been nicer if someone with kudos (like Uncle Roy) had the backing to buy the make/stock/reputation and carry on from there. (assuming he wanted to, of course) :rofl2:


----------



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

Morning chaps, sorry to barge in but as we're on the subject I'll stick up my plaintive mewling for information on a few Yema watches I've come across recently, just in case anyone here knows anything about it -

All I've summised is that in the eighties, (I believe), Yema produced a Y11 series of watches (well, I've found two 'Y11' types anyway that use the same case but different layour on the bezel/handset etc). I'm presuming this was just before they went bankrupt in 1984(?). Both watches I've found have 'Sous Marine' model designations even though the first one posted has a 'Meangraf' function.

To the pics -

Yema Y11 Sous Marine 'Meangraf' -










With a catalogue description:










And the Yema Y11 Sous Marin 'Sous Marine'










By the way, the first pic ('meangraf') allows you to calculate average speed/distance/time with its slide rule scales. According to the catalogue it was intended for motorcyclists.

The pic is Rich Askhams, and he doesn't have any more info than I do either.

I'd be interested in finding out more on this particular series (well, what I think is a series anyway!) and in particular the 'meangraf' type version.

I need a supercompressor/twin-crown/internal bezel and like the technical look and this pretty much fits the bill - I've asked on FaM aussi, but there seems to be a knowledge hole about these particular ones...

Cheers guys, I've sort of broken normal etiquette for a 2x poster but am active on other sites so please bear with me!

Andy


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

andy_s said:


> Morning chaps, sorry to barge in but as we're on the subject I'll stick up my plaintive mewling for information on a few Yema watches I've come across recently, just in case anyone here knows anything about it -
> 
> All I've summised is that in the eighties, (I believe), Yema produced a Y11 series of watches (well, I've found two 'Y11' types anyway that use the same case but different layour on the bezel/handset etc). I'm presuming this was just before they went bankrupt in 1984(?). Both watches I've found have 'Sous Marine' model designations even though the first one posted has a 'Meangraf' function.
> 
> ...


that is quite nice


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mel said:


> (like Uncle Roy) had the backing to buy the make/stock/reputation and carry on from there. (assuming he wanted to, of course) :rofl2:


It cost Ambre Group *200K Euros* to bale Yema out of bankruptcy: http://www.macommune.info/actualite/la-societe-ambre-reprend-yema-5568.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

andy_s said:


> I'm presuming this was just before they went bankrupt in 1984(?).


I'm not sure about any bankruptcy in 1984. 

Yema's most recent well-publicized bankruptcy was in November 2008.

Check out this brief history: http://www.harrybishop.ca/?p=1458

I'd presume Yema were still owned by Matra at that time.



tissotman said:


> I've asked on FaM aussi, but there seems to be a knowledge hole about these particular ones...


I asked questions about the Yema N8 series (Seiko 7A38 based) on both FAM and Chronomania.net.

Didn't take long to figure out that I knew more about their watches than the Froggies do (or care). :artist:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Came across this on LeBonCoin.fr tonight - a Yema illuminated shop sign: http://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/159748988.htm?ca=1_s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not bird sh*t, thats Patina


----------



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> andy_s said:
> 
> 
> > I'm presuming this was just before they went bankrupt in 1984(?).
> ...


Thanks, I think I was thinking of the period that the son (?) took over, I understand things went downhill soon after that towards the 2008 bankruptcy - cheers.

I've not had much joy on FaM either yet, but there are a few trails left so we'll see.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

andy_s said:


> Morning chaps, sorry to barge in but as we're on the subject....
> 
> ... I've sort of broken normal etiquette for a 2x poster but am active on other sites so please bear with me!
> 
> Andy


Welcome to the forum. This was really an off-topic post, you'll get more eyeballs on your question(s) if you post a NEW TOPIC (in the appropriate section, which I think is this, as we don't have a "French watch" section). We do sometimes digress here, but on any discussion forum, "1 topic = 1 thread" is the safest way to go (lest you be branded a "thread hijacker").


----------



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> andy_s said:
> 
> 
> > Morning chaps, sorry to barge in but as we're on the subject....
> ...


No problem David, and thanks for the welcome, I'll re-post later on if I get any more info on them, sorry about the hijack!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

andy_s said:


> I've not had much joy on FaM either yet, but there are a few trails left so we'll see.


Iâ€™d like to imagine that somewhere in the suburbs of BesanÃ§on, there's a watchmaker, probably an ex-Yema employee,

who had the foresight to stash away all the data sheets, parts lists and mountains of N.O.S. spare parts to support these obsolete models.

It would be nice just to know which parts Yema out-sourced â€" e.g. crystals, crowns* and pushers and who their suppliers were.

I've even tried contacting Louis-Eric Beckensteiner, in the hope he might be able to give me a name, or point me in the right direction. But all you get are 'gallic shrugs' if any reply at all. :dontgetit:

Let's face it, we're a minority interest group, researching an obscure French watch brand that nobody cares about any more â€" least of all the French ! :schmoll:

We're on our own. I wish you luck. :hi:

*See this thread about my trials and tribulations trying to source a Yema crown: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60293

PS - Andy .... Note my post # 9 of that thread. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> (in the appropriate section, which I think is this, as we don't have a "French watch" section).


Just create your own sub-section thread, in a 'suitable' forum: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40057


----------

